# Cube 200 Team Race Tuning



## oldman (10. Januar 2012)

Unsere Kleine wächst leider aus ihrem hübschen IBS Titanen (16" Laufräder) raus, sehr schade... das IBS ist äusserst schick.







Der kleine IBS wird dann demnächst vertickt und etwas Neues kommt. Zwar liegt hier noch ein IBS Titane für 20" Laufräder, aber ich traue dem Oberrohr nicht, die Kurze hat mittlerweile einen ruppigen Fahrstil und sicher ist halt sicher.

Es liegen irrsinnig viele Brocken im Keller, rumschrauben will ich auch, d.h. eine Lösung von Stange wollte ich mal wieder nicht (obwohl es ja sehr schöne Sachen wie Moskito, Velotraum, Isla etc hat).

Vor Weihnachten lief mir ein Cube 200 Team Race in der Version mit Starrgabel zu; die Fuhre ist ca. 2-3 Jahre alt und war sehr günstig.

Gestern hab ich mal das Teil zerlegt, ist schon ein Haufen schwerer Kram dran... das komplette Bike inklusive Ständer, Wimpelhalterung, Glocke usw wiegt 10,65kg. Eindeutig zu schwer, über die Qualität der Komponenten will ich mich nicht auslassen...

Hier eine detaillierte Liste für interessierte, zwar englisch (wir sind ein englisch sprechender Haushalt...), aber egal.

Nach ersten Berechnung und einem schnellen Abwiegen vorhandener Teile wird wohl der Neuaufbau bei ca. 8,5-8,6kg landen.
Die Komponentenliste vom Neuaufbau poste ich im Verlauf des Aufbaus.


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Januar 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> Nach ersten Berechnung und einem schnellen Abwiegen vorhandener Teile wird wohl der Neuaufbau bei ca. 8,5-8,6kg landen.



Das klingt nach einem interessanten Projekt => Thread ist bereits abonniert 



oldman schrieb:


> Die Komponentenliste vom Neuaufbau poste ich im Verlauf des Aufbaus.



Neben der Komponentenliste wirst Du doch bestimmt auch das ein oder andere Foto posten, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. Januar 2012)

so, die Karre ist, wie schon erwähnt, zerlegt.
Einen provisorischen Steuersatz habe ich mal reingestöpselt, der alte war ziemlich hinüber.

Schwupps kommen die ersten Problemchen - Gabelwahl. Die originale Gabel ist aus schön schwerem Hi Ten und wiegt 1.027g, also recht übergewichtig. Dann liegt hier rein zufällig noch eine Tange BMX Switchblade, zwar auch keine Leichtbauforke, aber mit Titanschaft kommt das Ding auf knapp 900g, also wieder was gespart und das Gesamtgewicht wäre bei 8,4kg.
Eine schnelle Messung hat ergeben, dass der Radstand bei beiden Gabeln identisch ist. Sehr gut.

edith hat die Gabel nachgewogen: 870g, somit muesste das Bike unter 8.5kg rutschen!

Impressionen: einmal original Gabel und dann Tange Switchblade












soviel dazu, Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## paradox (13. Januar 2012)

Schick, ...


----------



## napstarr (25. Februar 2012)

Da ich gerade das selbe Projekt starte, interessiert es mich, ob sich in den letzten 6 Wochen was getan hat.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Robert Johnson (7. März 2012)

...ja genau, gibts hier was Neues?


----------



## oldman (17. März 2012)

servus, Stress anderweitig hat mich vom Forum ferngehalten.... ja, es hat sich was getan. Alle Teile, ausser dem neuen LRS, sind da und werden dieser Tage endmontiert (muss den ganzen Kram noch mal einer Endpolitur/Reinigung unterziehen).

Habe diese Woche den Haufen mal zusammengestöpselt:

gekürzte Kurbeln mit beidseitigen Bashguards, die Dinger wiegen zwar etwas "zuviel", dafür hat es an der Kettenfront Ruhe
















Die Kurbeln sind mittlerweile nen Tick zu kurz (ca 10-15mm), aber für 135mm Kurbeln ist kleine Madame noch zu kurzbeinig.

Mit neuem LRS kommt die Fuhre auf 8.2kg .
Noch leichter ging auch, aber dann hat es viele Kompromisse auf der Kostenseite und die Komponenten wären nicht für den täglichen Kinderalltag tauglich.

An Komponenten sind dran:
Tange BMX Gabel mit Titanschaft
King Steuersatz
Xpedo Pedale
XT Kurbel
Token Carbon Innenlager
SRAM wasweissich Kette
Avid Speed Dial Ti Hebel
Avid Ultimate Bremsen
USE Stütze
Bocas Sattel
Salsa Vorbau
SRAM Shifter
XT Schaltwerk

Das sind dann 2.5kg weniger als im Originalzustand...

In den nächsten Tagen mache ich ein vernünftige Bilder "draussen".


----------



## oldman (17. März 2012)

so, bis auf den neuen LRS ist das Teil fertig


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. März 2012)

Schickes Bike! Was für ein LRS kommt denn noch dran?


----------



## oldman (18. März 2012)

das werden Schürmann Felgen (haesslich, aber leicht), Bontrager gelabelte DT Naben, Sapim Race Speichen und Sapim Alu Nippel.


----------



## Pan Tau (18. März 2012)

Klasse Aufbau!

Der Besitzerin natürlich allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (19. März 2012)

die Gabel schaut wirklich gut aus an dem Rad und schicke V-Brakes.

Habe mal geschaut, was wiegen denn die Felgen, habe nichts gefunden?

Grüße


----------



## miki.epic (20. März 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> die Gabel schaut wirklich gut aus an dem Rad und schicke V-Brakes.
> 
> Habe mal geschaut, was wiegen denn die Felgen, habe nichts gefunden?
> 
> Grüße



Falls du noch etwas investieren willst, die Toxy mit Novatec-Naben machen sich sehr gut, bin für uneseren LRS bei knapp über 1100 gr.


----------



## oldman (20. März 2012)

@miki
allerbesten Dank, die Toxy Teile kannte ich nicht, das ist ja irrsinnig leichter Kram!!
Somit sind die Schürmanns gecancelt!


----------



## BikerDad (20. März 2012)

schau hier noch mal rein wenn Du nicht schon hast. Ich denke, dass die Toxy mit den 16 mm Maulweite zu schmal für breitere Reifen sind. 

Übrigens habe ich heute mal das alte Vorderrad vom Cube entspeicht und die Felge hat auch nur erstaunliche 310 gramm.


----------



## napstarr (20. März 2012)

Ich habe beim 200er meines Sohnes auch ein Laufrad zerlegt.
Bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass man keine Felge braucht.
Nabe bringt einiges (auch wegen der Lager) und andere Speichen können auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Pan Tau (20. März 2012)

napstarr schrieb:


> Bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass man keine Felge braucht.



...noch konsequenter wird der Leichtbau, wenn das gesamte Fahrrad weggelassen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2012)

Hast Du mir ma ein Foto von dem Laufrad ohne Felge? 

Im Ernst: glaube er meint, es lohnt einfach nicht über leichtere nachzudenken, da die verbauten schon recht leicht sind.


----------



## napstarr (20. März 2012)

napstarr schrieb:


> bin zum schluss gekommen, dass man keine *NEUE* felge braucht.



So war's gemeint!


----------



## miki.epic (23. März 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> schau hier noch mal rein wenn Du nicht schon hast. Ich denke, dass die Toxy mit den 16 mm Maulweite zu schmal für breitere Reifen sind.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich heute mal das alte Vorderrad vom Cube entspeicht und die Felge hat auch nur erstaunliche 310 gramm.



Die 1,85er MowJoe passen ohne Probleme.


----------



## oldman (26. März 2012)

miki.epic schrieb:


> Die 1,85er MowJoe passen ohne Probleme.



genau, eben die Felgen mal kurz bereift, auf 2.0 aufgepumpt, passt. Liegt aber hauptsächlich daran, dass die Felge recht hoch baut. egal, wird eingespeicht!
nochmal danke für den Tip


----------



## Diarmuid (29. März 2012)

Hallo Oldman,
ist die Gabel schon verkauft? Suche nach genau so einer für das Rad meines Jüngsten.


----------



## motivator (9. Mai 2012)

Welche Innenlagerbreite muss ich nehmen? Ist das dieses Lager? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Kant-Innenlager-BSA-Carbon-CroMo::14563.html


----------



## oldman (9. Mai 2012)

ja, das ist das Lager.
Achse ist 103mm oder 107mm bei einer gekürzten XT. Ich hatte 2 verschiedene Lager bestellt und dann das "falsche" weiterverkauft. 
Will es nicht beschwören, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass 103 gepasst hat. 
Problematisch war bei mir die Montage der Bashguards an beiden Seiten, wenn das lager zu kurz ist, kratzt das innere Bashguard an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei ein Cube zu bearbeiten, beschränke mich allerdings auf Fertigteile. Für Kurbeln kürzen, Gabeln drehen und Felgen basteln etc. fehlt mir einfach das Knowhow 

Ich habe bis jetzt einen KCNC SC Bone montiert und bekomme noch eine Guizzo Carbonstütze. 

Nun meine ersten Fragen:
*Schaltwerk: *Kann ich das Tourney einfach gegen ein XT-Schaltwerk tauschen? Welcher Käfig? Muss ich irgend etwas Besonderes beachten?
Welchen leichten *Reifen *würdet ihr empfehlen? Bei uns sind es überwiegen eher sandige und wurzelige Untergründe und lose Steine.

Hat jemand das Gewicht von dem originalen Vorbau parat? Möchte den eventuell auch noch tauschen.

Danke für eure Expertenhilfe


----------



## oldman (10. Mai 2012)

das Schaltwerk kannst problemlos tauschen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Bike weiterhin 7fach betrieben wird, maximal 8fach. Die entsprechenden Ketten sollten da keine Probleme bereiten - siehe mein Aufbau mit nem ollen XT.

Original Vorbau wiege ich gleich mal.

Was die Kurbeln angeht, die originalen sind wirklich schwer. Alleine das Innenlager ist ne Sauerei von knapp über 350g.
Leichte Kurbeln gibt es, relativ preisgünstig, im BMX Bereich, aber auf den Q-Faktor achten, manche bauen sehr breit. Unbedingt, zumindest aussen, einen Bashguard montieren. Innen kann man so einen Chaincatcher aus Plaste montieren, wiegt kaum was, kostet maximal nen 5er.


----------



## motivator (10. Mai 2012)

Als Reifen kannst Du Schwalbe Mow Joes als Faltreifen nehmen. Gibts in 1.85 (330g) und 2.00er Breite (380g). Ich habe die breiteren genommen - sind zwar 50g mehr Gewicht aber besserer Federungskomfort und sieht "fetter" aus..

http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/prod...ruppe=50&ID_Produkt=209&ID_Artikel=452&info=1

Die Schläuche auch gleich wechseln: Leicht sind z.B. die Schwalbe AV 7*C* (96g) ca. 50g leichter als Serie.

Habe gestern auch den Vorbau ausgetauscht. Der originale sollte lt. älterem Forumsbeitrag ca. bei 200g liegen. Bin mal gespannt was oldman misst. Neu habe ich (da günstig + leicht) einen SQlab 836 verbaut der ist mit 135 g angegeben. Dazu gleich noch paar winzige Gramm durch Carbon Spacer gespart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (10. Mai 2012)

so, Scape Vorbau 60mm, wiegt 201g
es geeeeht also grade so


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Mai 2012)

danke für's wiegen und danke für den tipp mit dem SQlab 836  lasse mir montag mal den bocas sattel mitbringen. mal schauen, was der auf die waage bringt.

bleibt noch die frage nach der käfiglänge... meinungen? oder ist es egal?


----------



## motivator (10. Mai 2012)

:angelesenes Halbwissen an: Long Cage wird in jedem Fall zu lang, Mid Cage müsste bei der Standard-Kassette passen, Short Cage nur wenn Du das große Ritzel weglässt. :angelesenes Halbwissen aus:


----------



## BikerDad (11. Mai 2012)

blos nochmal einen Tipp für den Vorbau, ich habe diesen hier verbaut:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bike-TOKEN-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43afa0decc

gewicht in dieser Größe ist um die 110 gramm mit Titanschrauben. Den Schriftzug bekommst du dann mit Nagellackentferner runter falls notwendig.

bezüglich der Kurbel habe ich ein 108 mm Innenlager verbaut. Das Problem was bei mir auftritt ist dass die Kette ziemlich schräg läuft ( zumindest bei mir 9 fach ) auf dem 11er hat die Kette nur noch minimal Abstand zum nächsten Ritzel. Bei 103 mm würde es zumindest bei unserer AC Kurbel nicht mehr funktionieren. Am Hinterbau müsste sie aber trotz 103 mm noch problemlos vorbei passen. 

Grüße


----------



## deepblack (12. Mai 2012)

Männer geiler Thread, der mich auch motiviert hat.
Nachdem ich an Juniors 200 Cube die Bremse gegen Deore ausgetauscht habe, weil mir das original zu "labbelig" schien, kam der Tuningtrieb durch.

Könnt Ihr mir kurz mit 9-fach umbau weiterhelfen?
Nabe muss ja zwingend getauscht werden. Novatec ist schon bestellt. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich direkt andere Felgen mitbestelle, die Toxy? Ob, wenn ja, welche und woher ich andere Speichen nehme.
Auf irgendeinem Bild hab ich mal gesehen, dass einer von euch nur jede 2. Speiche verbaut hatte, tuts das problemlos?

Und ganz am rande, passt das überhaupt problemlos mit 9-fach? SLX Schaltwerk in kurz hätt ich halt noch.

Vg,

Sebastian


----------



## Y_G (12. Mai 2012)

da es hier grade um Laufräder geht hänge ich mich mal mit meinem 16" HR mit rein. Nabe soll eine Novatec Bahnnabe mit 120 mm werden. Da drehe ich die Muttern runter und dann passt das. Die hat aber 32 Loch, welche Felge nehme ich da rein? Schürrmann oder NoName haben beide 36 Loch. Oder kennt wer ne 16"ler mit 32 Loch? Soll aber natürlich kein Stahlpanzer sein. Wäre für Tipps dankbar ... (@Chris: hab ich doch gesagt das das noch kommt)


----------



## Marco69 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich habe bei meinem Umbau die Erfahrung gemacht, das 9fach in Verbindung mit einem Kettenblatt vorne leider nicht funktioniert. Der Schräglauf der Kette ist zu groß, es hat die Kette immer vom vorderen Blatt gezogen. Mit 8fach ging es problemlos. Aber das hat sich bei mir jetzt erledigt. Ich hatte zu Weihnachten ein tolles 20 Zoll aufgebaut und jetzt hat der kleine *******r 
so einen Wachstumsschub gemacht, das ich jetzt ein 24 Zoll aufbauen konnte. Denn das 20er war nun zu klein. Habe jetzt je 2 Felgen ( Alexrims DA16 je 347Gramm, Moe Joe in 1.85( 296 +299 Gramm) und Schläuche ( Schwalbe 7C 105 +104 Gramm)abzugeben. War nur für 2 kurze Ausfahrten im Winter montiert, wenn also Jemand Interresse hat einfach eine pn schreiben.


----------



## oztafan kolibri (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gerne einklinken (meine zwei Kleinsten fahren auch das Cube) und habe gleich eine Frage bezüglich des Innenlagers ? Sicher, dass 108mm passt - das originale Gelumpe hat glaub ich 122 mm - ist da dann bei der originalen Kurbel noch genug Luft zum Rahmen  ?

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## BikerDad (20. Mai 2012)

die originale Kurbel hat ja eine leichte Kröpfung, sprich einen größeren Q-Faktor als die 730 Kurbel, von daher passt dass mit dem 108 mm auf jeden Fall. Ich habe eine AC montiert und da passt es gut, ist noch genug Platz zum pedalieren. Du kannst ja auch nachmessen.
Willst Du die alte Kurbel weiterfahren - lassen?

Der 9-fach Umbau klappt, bist auf leichte Geräusche auf dem 11er übrigens problemlos bei unserem.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oztafan kolibri (22. Mai 2012)

Dankesehr - habe zwar auch gemessen und gepeilt, es ist aber immer gut zu wissen, dass es klappen wird (nicht nur zu vermuten...).



> Willst Du die alte Kurbel weiterfahren - lassen?



Ja, eigentlich schon. Die Kleinen kommen gut damit klar und getunt wird dann ab 24 Zoll  aufwärts. Vielleicht gibt's einen geschickter gestuften - sprich ohne diesen unsinnigen Sprung zum grössten Ritzel - Schraubkranz. Auch neue Laufräder werde ich für das 200er nicht bauen - es würden dann ja zwei Laufräder werden müssen (Zwillinge !).

Grüsse ebenfalls und nochmals Merci


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Juni 2012)

So, ich habe das Cube von meinem Sohn jetzt auch etwas gepimpt. Da ich nicht der Superschrauber bin, habe ich mich auf âFertigteileâ konzentriert. Folgendes habe ich geÃ¤ndert:

StÃ¤nder und Katzenaugenâ¦ braucht kein Mensch am MTB
Lenker: Scape 217gr --> KCNC 110gr
SattelstÃ¼tze: Scape 308gr --> Guizzo Carbon 249gr
Schaltwerk: Tourney 376gr --> XT RD-M772 223gr
Vorbau: Scaep 201gr --> SQlab 836 139gr
SchlÃ¤uche: ??? 254gr --> Schwalbe light 208gr
MÃ¤ntel: Kenda 2.0 1120gr --> MowJoe 1.85 592gr

Somit habe ich Ã¼ber ein Kilo abgespeckt und bin ich nun schon einmal bei 9,8 kg gelandet.

Das Bike habe ich fÃ¼r 92 Euro bei Ebay geschossen. FÃ¼r alle Teile (auÃer Lenker, den hatte ich noch Ã¼brig) habe ich insgesamt noch einmal rund 100 Euro (inkl. Versandkosten) bezahlt.

Der Bocas-Sattel war zwischenzeitlich nicht lieferbar. Wenn hier keine andere Idee mehr kommt, wÃ¼rde ich ihn jetzt wieder bestellen (8 Ãhro, um die 250gr gegenÃ¼ber 327). Ansonsten bin ich, auch fÃ¼r weitere Ãnderungen, noch fÃ¼r jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar 

Ach ja: Ich habe noch Probleme mit dem XT-Schaltwerk. Das grÃ¶Ãte Ritzel (34er) schleift am oberen RÃ¤dchen vom Schaltwerk:







Passt das XT dann doch nicht oder muss ich einfach nur eine lÃ¤ngere Kette nehmen?


----------



## trifi70 (11. Juni 2012)

Längere Kette bringt IMHO nix. Ist die sog. B-Screw schon komplett reingedreht? Das würde ich zuerst probieren.

Schau ma hier: http://sheldonbrown.com/german/derailer-adjustment.html unter Winkeleinstellung.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juni 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ist die sog. B-Screw schon komplett reingedreht?



Das war's, vielen Dank!


----------



## deepblack (30. Juli 2012)

So, bin nun auch endlich durch. Räder kamen Freitag vom zentrieren.

Umbauen wollte ich eigentlich nur die Bremshebel, weil mir die labbeligen Hebel auf den Keks gingen. Geworden ist es eine Deore komplett.
Dann kamen Novatec Naben mit Toxy felge, dazu ein SLX-Shadow 9-fach, 9-fach HG61 Kassette, HG53 Kette und der Attack 9-fach Griff.
Alle Gewichte habe ich glaub gar nicht notiert. Aber die Laufräder hab ich eben nachgewogen. Original VA 846 / HA 1456. Neu VA 617 / HA 1112, inklusive Kassette und Schnellspannern.


----------



## Pan Tau (31. Juli 2012)

deepblack schrieb:


> So, bin nun auch endlich durch.



Sieht nach einem soliden Aufbau aus  Vielleicht kannst Du ja bei Gelegenheit mal das Gesamtgewicht ermitteln und im Forum posten.




deepblack schrieb:


> Umbauen wollte ich eigentlich nur die Bremshebel, weil mir die labbeligen Hebel auf den Keks gingen. Geworden ist es eine Deore komplett. Dann kamen Novatec Naben mit Toxy felge, dazu ein SLX-Shadow 9-fach, 9-fach HG61 Kassette, HG53 Kette und der Attack 9-fach Griff.



...das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor und hier im Forum bist Du in bester Gesellschaft 

Welche Reifen hast Du denn aktuell montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (31. Juli 2012)

schöner Aufbau und ja ich finde es witzig wie es allen hier beim Schrauben geht - schnell mal hier was umbauen und schon steht ein komplett neues Bike da


----------



## trolliver (1. August 2012)

Schönes Rad! Ultraschade, dass Isla kein Grün im Angebot hat...

Mal eine (vielleicht blöde) Frage: was ist denn der Attack 9-fach-Griff?

Oliver


----------



## deepblack (1. August 2012)

Ich bemühe mich noch immer den Umbauwahn nicht zu sehr ausarten zu lassen.
Für nur mal eben Bremshebeltauschen, womit ja alles begann, ging das schon weit genug finde ich und versuche nicht direkt noch den Rest zu tauschen.
Meine Frau ist eh schon der Meinung, ich sei leicht dem Wahnsinn verfallen 

@Pan Tau, die Reifen sind noch die originalen, wobei ich wohl kurzfristig zumindest einen neuen benötige, da der hintere schon ziemlich runter ist. Noch weigere ich mich meinem Kleinen MowJoes zu montieren, da er letztes Jahr auf dem Kid 160 insgesamt 3 Mäntel durch Vollbremsungen verschlissen hat.

Und auch, wenn es hier evtl auf Unverständnis stößt, ich hab die Kiste sogar bewußt schwerer gemacht. Nachdem mein Sohn mir binnen 3 Tagen das Bike zum 2. Mal mit 2 platten Reifen hingestellt hat und ich jeweils 4 lange Dornen aus den Mänteln entfernt hatte, habe ich ihm beide Schläuche mit einer vollen Ladung DocBlue geflutet!


----------



## deepblack (1. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Ultraschade, dass Isla kein Grün im Angebot hat...
> 
> Mal eine (vielleicht blöde) Frage: was ist denn der Attack 9-fach-Griff?
> 
> Oliver



Sry, ich schrieb in Kurzform, da die meisten Teile hier ja schon von anderen genannt und verbaut wurden.
Ich meinte den "SRam Attack Schaltdrehgriff 9-fach rechts"


----------



## trolliver (1. August 2012)

Ah, danke. Da ich noch nie Sram verbaut habe, kenne ich mich in deren Bezeichnungen ohne Firmenname einfach nicht aus...


----------



## Pan Tau (1. August 2012)

deepblack schrieb:


> @Pan Tau, die Reifen sind noch die originalen, wobei ich wohl kurzfristig zumindest einen neuen benötige, da der hintere schon ziemlich runter ist. Noch weigere ich mich meinem Kleinen MowJoes zu montieren, da er letztes Jahr auf dem Kid 160 insgesamt 3 Mäntel durch Vollbremsungen verschlissen hat.



Wenn das Bike viel im Gelände bewegt wird, bieten sich neben den Mow Joes (~ 330 g in 20 x 1.85) auch die deutlich preiswerteren Black Jacks (~ ~ 450 g in 20 x 1.90) an.

Falls das Bike jedoch primär auf der Straße bewegt wird, kommen auch Ballonreifen à la Big Apple (~ 500g in 20 x 2.00) in Frage.


----------

